# Fin rot on Betta



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys. today before I went to school, I notice that my betta Miyavi's finns were starting to decay on his tail. He had that since yesterday and I beleive because the past few days, it has been very cold in my place. This morning when I checked the temp, it was already at 67 F. IT was 67 F yesterday and then I did a quick water change to raise it back up. I guess overnight it went back down and I belive it was due to the temps going up and down dramatically. The tank heater is on, but I just don't understand why it does that. Can someone help? He lives in a 2 gallon hex BTW. Since I had him in August of this year, I never had this problem.



Thanks


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Fin rot is usually caused from dirty water. How often do you do your water changes? 50% or more twice a week is good. Also you can add a little aquarium salt to the water. This will help to heal the fin rot and prevent it. I use the salt in all my Betta water changes twice a week. Also you can get some Betta Revive to treat him.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The heater can't even warm a 2 hex? Its likely dead. Is it warm to the touch? Or are you just overwhelming it. Like its keeping it 67, but the room is 52?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I've had the same problem many times over, and Maroxy seriously is like a saint bernard. Also, BettaFix can be found at pet stores.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

emc7 said:


> The heater can't even warm a 2 hex? Its likely dead. Is it warm to the touch? Or are you just overwhelming it. Like its keeping it 67, but the room is 52?


It can get very cold in our place. Don't know the temperature..

I usually do 50-70% per week.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

When the temperature around the tank gets that low the heater can't keep up. The heat is being sucked out of the tank faster than the heater can heat it. I have a 30 gallon on the bottom of the tank stand in the corner of my closet that has that problem. Last year after a cold front went through and the temperatures came back up the heater stuck on and almost boiled the fish. If you can find a warmer room or insulate the tank that would help. I personally don't use any medication ending in -fix. For finrot and fungus I add salt and tetracycline. I was using ampicylin or penicylin but it would take forever to treat if at all and Melafix and Bettafix just seemed to hurry their deaths.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

If the fin rot gets worse, like the fins are only about a quarter inch long, try hydrogen peroxide on the fins by taking the betta out and using a q-tip to "paint" the fins, let it sit for like 5-10 seconds, then rinse it off with the water it was in and then put it in new clean water and clean the water in the tank. If you want me to go into more detail, here's the website I went on literally like less than a week ago, it's working great on my halfmoon
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/146760/how_to_cure_fin_or_tail_rot_on_your.html


----------

